# Sheepadoodle



## Roiphy (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi there my parents have 2 labradoodles and a cockapoo and I moved out 3 years ago, now it’s the time to get a pup of my own and I am looking to see if there is any sheepadoodle breeders in the uk and where abouts, thanks


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

having owned an oes in the past, all i can say is......
good luck grooming that 
some crosses just show how stupid breeders are, or, maybe it says more about the people wanting them, as the kind of breeders breeding these only breed for profit and if peopole werent daft enough to want them then they wouldnt be available in the first place


----------



## Roiphy (Oct 25, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> having owned an oes in the past, all i can say is......
> good luck grooming that
> some crosses just show how stupid breeders are, or, maybe it says more about the people wanting them, as the kind of breeders breeding these only breed for profit and if peopole werent daft enough to want them then they wouldnt be available in the first place


There is nothing stupid about these dogs or the people wanting them, they are a great temperament and gorgeous dog, I just wanted some information where to find them in the uk


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Roiphy said:


> There is nothing stupid about these dogs or the people wanting them, they are a great temperament and gorgeous dog, I just wanted some information where to find them in the uk


get an oes OR a poodle, much nicer than a combination, even though, normally, id advocate a mongrel all the time


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

What behavioural characteristics are you looking for in a breed ? Poodles and OES are very different temperaments.

You will also get anything from a pup that takes mostly after the OES side to mostly after the poodle side and anywhere in between both in temperament and coat texture and length. As others have said the combination could easily lead to a coat that is both long and fine and curly and partially sheds which will essentially form lots of mats.

Is there any reason why you don't want one or other if these breeds ? Google is full of cute cross breed puppies of this mix but the reality is quite different. You will be hard pressed to find an ethical breeder of such a mix who health tests and isn't just in it for the money. Whilst it is bad enough that people can get persuaded to part with huge sums of money for a cross breed what is worse is that these pups come usually from back yard breeders and puppy farms and the conditions they are raised in and their parents are kept in leaves a lot to be desired.

Have a good think about what it is you actually want in your prospective dog. Looks aren't everything, behavioural traits that fit your lifestyle, health and comfort of the animal are most important aspects.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Roiphy said:


> There is nothing stupid about these dogs or the people wanting them, they are a great temperament and gorgeous dog, I just wanted some information where to find them in the uk


It's a mongrel and therefore they won't be uniform in type or temperament. You won't find anyone ethical breeding this mix of dog.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

To be honest we as a forum don't endorse these mixed breeds as they are mainly bred purely for cash. There's very little else to be gained by deliberately mixing breeds.
Both parents would need genetic testing for their specific breeds which would be very expensive but necessary to create healthy puppies free of these conditions. 
Both parents would need hip scoring and specialised eye testing.
Ethical breeders breed to improve the breed , choosing parents who complement each other.Their dogs are tested for sound temperament as well as physical problems.
There's no knowing with a cross breed which parent would be most influential in the make-up of the off-spring.
The grooming would potentially be difficult with the 2 types of coat involved.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> To be honest we as a forum don't endorse these mixed breeds as they are mainly bred purely for cash. There's very little else to be gained by deliberately mixing breeds.
> Both parents would need genetic testing for their specific breeds which would be very expensive but necessary to create healthy puppies free of these conditions.
> Both parents would need hip scoring and specialised eye testing.
> Ethical breeders breed to improve the breed , choosing parents who complement each other.Their dogs are tested for sound temperament as well as physical problems.
> ...


I don't understand either, why breeders keep messing around with designer dogs which are just experience mongrels.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't understand either, why breeders keep messing around with designer dogs which are just experience mongrels.


Oh no, read their gumtree adverts. They are ultra rare- micro teacup rose gold puppies. And also you are sometimes treated to a poodle stud health tested for everything under the sun and the mother not even hip scored! Isn't that fab! 
It makes me sad to go on there anymore. Where there are entire litters of £2000 puppies with the "rare" colours going for an extra grand or two and often all are reserved. 
Anything to rake in the money.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can we please stick to the specific topic of this cross breed ? 
I know we've seen others here today but the OP will be more receptive to direct advice rather than generalising about the problems mixing breeds ( 'designer breeds' ) bring.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sheepadoodle ? What the hell is that ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Sheepadoodle ? What the hell is that ?


Clearly it's a cross of a sheep and a poodle 

I think the sheep stands for old English shepherd (oes) but never heard of this strange cross before.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Whiteshadow said:


> Clearly it's a cross of a sheep and a poodle


:Hilarious Perhaps they bred Dolly the cloned sheep . 



> I think the sheep stands for old English shepherd (oes) but never heard of this strange cross before.


A bizarre mix . I tend to think of BCs when I hear sheep dog .


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Google images brought up this, Old English Sheepdog x Poodle









Not sure WHY you would want that particular cross though? Surely the coat type isn't that far removed from a purebred OES anyway other than OES moult a lot and it's still going to be a big dog that needs a butt load of grooming. There's no guarantee that it would result in an OES that doesn't moult.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like an OES to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2018)

Whiteshadow said:


> Clearly it's a cross of a sheep and a poodle
> 
> I think the sheep stands for old English shepherd (oes) but never heard of this strange cross before.


The perfect reply lol.


----------



## Sheepadoodly (Mar 5, 2020)

Roiphy said:


> Hi there my parents have 2 labradoodles and a cockapoo and I moved out 3 years ago, now it's the time to get a pup of my own and I am looking to see if there is any sheepadoodle breeders in the uk and where abouts, thanks
> hi there! new to this forum but have just joined to get into this conversation!
> having previously owned Lhasa Apso's & Lowchen, i am now the PROUD & absolutely DELIGHTED owner of a Sheepadoodle pup. i would 100% recommend you continue to find one Roiphy as they are great characters and so loveable! of course folk are going to dispute the mix but i can assure you these are delightful loving and happy pups who as it turns out are extremely easy to train and very clever also!
> Breed haters can say what they want, call them mongrel if you please but i can assure you these are beautiful dogs and have such a lovely temprament. So far this pup's coat has been amazing, no moulting and no matts,. he is getting groomed & trimmed this coming week & i am proud to say he is one of the best dogs i have had so far & we have only had him 4 of his months!
> ...


----------



## Sheepadoodly (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Is this one user with two accounts? Mods just making you aware as this reply seems odd @SusieRainbow

Or we are all meant to go awh. Nice dog etc but rescues are still the best.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Is this one user with two accounts? Mods just making you aware as this reply seems odd @SusieRainbow
> 
> Or we are all meant to go awh. Nice dog etc but rescues are still the best.


I think the OP's reply got swallowed up in the quote box, that's why it looks weird.

@Sheepadoodly, this thread is18 months old. You would be better to start your own thread.
I do advise you to read the responses on this thread though.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

> Breed haters can say what they want, call them mongrel if you please


@Sheepadoodly 
We do because that's what they are
We don't do pretending, or conning, that anything is something it's not
They are not a breed
They are mongrels, plain and simple


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> @Sheepadoodly, this thread is18 months old. You would be better to start your own thread.
> I do advise you to read the responses on this thread though.


Maybe, @MollySmith , is thinking of the boxerdoodle thread that was started a couple of weeks back 
Or
The micro sheepadoodle thread
(don't want to speak for you though)

There seems to have been a little spate of these 
I'm going to breed any old thingadoodles
lately


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Maybe, @MollySmith , is thinking of the boxerdoodle thread that was started a couple of weeks back
> Or
> The micro sheepadoodle thread
> (don't want to speak for you though)
> ...


God it's doodle madness. Isn't doodling what one does in a meeting when very bored?

yes, in part that thread but also it was a bit weird to breathe life into this thread and maybe better to start a new one on dog chat! It is a lovely dog.


----------



## Cockapooroxy (Jun 7, 2020)

How narrow minded all you people are!!! This person posted looking for a specific breed type and you did nothing but trash the breed they were looking for. Shouldn't matter if its a crossbreed or a pedigree. At the end of the day all this person did was look for some advice as to where to find an ethical breeder, something which is now very difficult these days. Yes there are some breeders who crossbreed strictly for profiteering but there are breeders out there who breed these dogs with the upmost standards and ethics about!!! Clearly you are all just about pedigree and nothing else. As someone who has owned both pedigree and crossbreed dogs, I am utterly ashamed at those of you with a silver spoon stuck in your mouth about said 'Mongrels'


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cockapooroxy said:


> How narrow minded all you people are!!! This person posted looking for a specific breed type and you did nothing but trash the breed they were looking for. Shouldn't matter if its a crossbreed or a pedigree. At the end of the day all this person did was look for some advice as to where to find an ethical breeder, something which is now very difficult these days. Yes there are some breeders who crossbreed strictly for profiteering but there are breeders out there who breed these dogs with the upmost standards and ethics about!!! Clearly you are all just about pedigree and nothing else. As someone who has owned both pedigree and crossbreed dogs, I am utterly ashamed at those of you with a silver spoon stuck in your mouth about said 'Mongrels'


We are definitely not pro-pedigree, many if not most of us have rescues, mongrels and cross breeds.
Our replies have been to discourage anyone from buying a _purpose-bred _cross breed puppy as there can be no benefit to either of these breeds in crossing them.
How strange that you have joined the forum today and your first post is to berate our members in an old, no longer active thread !


----------

